# Dell Precision M6400 Laptop & Windows 10



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If anyone has a Dell Precision M6400 laptop and is thinking about installing Windows 10 in it, it will work just fine. 

Besides the install process going without a hitch, it automatically installed all the drivers for its primary devices - graphics, audio, wireless, ethernet.

A couple of entries will appear in the Device Manager as having no driver installed, but they are non-essential devices.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

